# new case



## strick94u (Nov 1, 2006)

I want black all black I need great air flow and want to keep it under $250 us give me so,me ideas here people what would you get?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 1, 2006)

windows?  mid tower, full?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 1, 2006)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811112100 that for no window.


----------



## strick94u (Nov 1, 2006)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811112100 that for no window.



oh I like that one ! yes mid to full my biggest heat issue is the 4 hard drives I fear nothing will bring the temps on my top video card down it will hit 57 c if you push it but a side intake may help that


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 1, 2006)

I have a tt soprano, now if you get the aluminum version of that...  its an ok case, but with some small flaws.


----------



## strick94u (Nov 1, 2006)

http://www.intel.com/products/i/server/sc5250-e/sc5250-e_lg.jpg
This one is what I want but its almost 500 bucks and I think my wife would be upset she wants carpet Like carpet will make a pc run cooler
the intels have wierd psu allso


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 1, 2006)

500 my ass...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811102002 

279.


----------



## InfDamarvel (Nov 1, 2006)

Id take a look and try to find a nice all black case that can fit a very long card like the G80. The Lain Lii because of the way its build does not seem like it will w/o mods.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811119106
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811119094
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811119074

Some decent pics from a brand I know is quite decent.

Or from Silverstone
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811163036


----------



## pt (Nov 1, 2006)

get a Aerocool Aeroengine 2, or a extreme engine 3t, amazing airflow, the aluminium doors version is pretty cool but rare  

and it's cheap


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 1, 2006)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811133155


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 1, 2006)

This case looks wicked

http://www.xoxide.com/zalman-fatal1ty-fc-ze1.html


----------



## pt (Nov 1, 2006)

links to the case i mentioned above
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811196019
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811196021


don't forget to buy a couple 120mm fans for the side if you buy the aeroengine 2


----------



## Chewy (Nov 1, 2006)

I like the areocool cases nice and nice price.
Gigabyte is making cases now wish the 3D Aurora 570 was avalable to me 
http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Chassis/Default.aspx check em out good prices aswell man.


----------



## strick94u (Nov 1, 2006)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> 500 my ass...
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811102002
> 
> 279.



wow thats a great price @altex its 475 here so 279= 25 shipping not bad still enough to get me shot but not bad


----------



## Chewy (Nov 1, 2006)

I just put in a special request to NCIX.com to see if they can get me a Gigabyte 3D Aurora 570 since Gigabyte site directed me to them but they dont have it on thier list, hope I get it, its just $167 canadian. at newegg the Gigabyte 3D Aurora is 137 usd.

 heres a review that I havent checked out yet http://www.3dgameman.com/content/view/4512/103/


----------



## strick94u (Nov 1, 2006)

DaMulta said:


> This case looks wicked
> 
> http://www.xoxide.com/zalman-fatal1ty-fc-ze1.html



Oh that case kicks ass wish I could afford it everyone send me 5 bucks


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 1, 2006)

It has zalman fans and everything. You need to make your wife understand lol


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 1, 2006)

DaMulta said:


> It has zalman fans and everything. You need to make your wife understand lol



Yeah, like Honey see, we won't need a carpet because the fans suck up all the dust, so we should get a wood floor instead


----------



## pt (Nov 1, 2006)

strick94u said:


> wow thats a great price @altex its 475 here so 279= 25 shipping not bad still enough to get me shot but not bad



get armor before buying that then  
i would recommend the case but it may get a couple holes


----------



## ATIonion (Nov 1, 2006)

http://www.crazypc.com/products/PX81329ISM.html

ive always liked this case....not just the design on the window, but the inside is well designed for a midtower..make sure u scroll down to see all the pics......they use to have a much better case then this but i couldnt find it....i'll keep looken for it....


----------



## strick94u (Nov 2, 2006)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Yeah, like Honey see, we won't need a carpet because the fans suck up all the dust, so we should get a wood floor instead



We are getting the wood floor but it cost more than the carpet  
but that case will look so good sitting next to me under the overpass where I will be liveing


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 2, 2006)

HAHAHA, don't her how much it is silly, use the secret man stash money.


----------



## wtf8269 (Nov 2, 2006)

DaMulta said:


> This case looks wicked
> 
> http://www.xoxide.com/zalman-fatal1ty-fc-ze1.html


That case is amazing except for two things. One being that there are a ton of logos all over it, and two is that there's not an actual motherboard tray to hide wires behind.


ATIonion said:


> http://www.crazypc.com/products/PX81329ISM.html
> 
> ive always liked this case....not just the design on the window, but the inside is well designed for a midtower..make sure u scroll down to see all the pics......they use to have a much better case then this but i couldnt find it....i'll keep looken for it....


Looks like a Lian Li PC-60. I have the PC-65B (black version with a window).

To strick94u: I would recomend pretty much any Lian Li. Take a look around on Xoxide and Newegg and Lian Li cases and you will probably find something you like. They're always made out of aluminum. The only plastic parts on the case are the fans.


----------



## strick94u (Nov 2, 2006)

I think this may be the one If I can find it in black but checkout the 4 hotswap drivebays that is sexy(going to dr about that soon) 
http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/Products.aspx?pid=1254


----------



## ATIonion (Nov 2, 2006)

it is the Lian-Li PC-60....but the window mod done is exclusive to crazy pc...not that it means much...the panel by itself is like $60 or so.....its the only thing diff. then the PC-60...

they had a much nicer case with left and right lasercut panels..the cut was of a guy pointing a glock and it was done in like a 2point perspective so it looked 3-d....but the damn thing was over $500......a little rich for my $800 pc i think....


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 2, 2006)

http://www.xoxide.com/lian-li-pc-g75-silver.html

I like this too.


----------



## ATIonion (Nov 2, 2006)

strick94u said:


> I think this may be the one If I can find it in black but checkout the 4 hotswap drivebays that is sexy(going to dr about that soon)
> http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/Products.aspx?pid=1254



thats a good find there man...what was the price on that case????



that pc-g75 DaMulta posted i have seen in person and it is massive looking.....its a hell of a nice case....but very big...


----------



## wtf8269 (Nov 2, 2006)

strick94u said:


> I think this may be the one If I can find it in black but checkout the 4 hotswap drivebays that is sexy(going to dr about that soon)
> http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/Products.aspx?pid=1254


You're like me, you have a thing for server style cases and hot swappable drive cages. The only reason I haven't gotten hot swappable drive cages is because I can't find aluminum ones for a decent price, I'm worried about how loud the fans in them would be, and it'd ruin the clean look of my front panel (all my disk drives are ghosted).


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 2, 2006)

ATIonion said:


> thats a good find there man...what was the price on that case????
> 
> 
> 
> that pc-g75 DaMulta posted i have seen in person and it is massive looking.....its a hell of a nice case....but very big...



I like the room


----------



## strick94u (Nov 2, 2006)

ATIonion said:


> thats a good find there man...what was the price on that case????
> 
> 
> 
> that pc-g75 DaMulta posted i have seen in person and it is massive looking.....its a hell of a nice case....but very big...


149 which is perfict it looks good in silver too  





wtf8269 said:


> You're like me, you have a thing for server style cases and hot swappable drive cages. The only reason I haven't gotten hot swappable drive cages is because I can't find aluminum ones for a decent price, I'm worried about how loud the fans in them would be, and it'd ruin the clean look of my front panel (all my disk drives are ghosted).


I like it loud should hear mine now sounds like a central ac unit.
My brother-in -law is getting me a server rack and a xeon server in a month or 2 which will replace my dell server though i will be monuting it to the rack also


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 2, 2006)

What my case looks like.




Note this is'nt my case


----------



## wtf8269 (Nov 2, 2006)

strick94u said:


> I like it loud should hear mine now sounds like a central ac unit.
> My brother-in -law is getting me a server rack and a xeon server in a month or 2 which will replace my dell server though i will be monuting it to the rack also


That's the way mine used to be not too long ago. I had all Thermaltake LED Smart Fans which did about 70cfm each and then an XP-90C with a 92mm Tornado on it. I would keep it turned when I was browsing the internet and whatnot, and only turn it up during games. Eventually the fact that it couldn't get as quiet as I would have liked when not turned up and after realizing that all that extra moving air didn't really help the temperatures that much I switched to quiet cooling over the summer.


----------



## strick94u (Nov 2, 2006)

DaMulta said:


> What my case looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice clean and I like the glass front lights look a bit brite though but all in all that is the kind of case that will get you laid by nerd chicks  

oh nerd chicks are great in bed


----------



## strick94u (Nov 2, 2006)

Ok the antec 900 is a winner to this is getting difficult but the antec 900 has cooling like a S.O.B


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 2, 2006)

I drilled a hole in the front of my case because that's were I plug in my head phones lol


----------



## strick94u (Nov 2, 2006)

DaMulta said:


> I drilled a hole in the front of my case because that's were I plug in my head phones lol



In the glass


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 2, 2006)

Its really plastic.


----------



## strick94u (Nov 2, 2006)

DaMulta said:


> Its really plastic.



"oh" still looks nice


----------



## strick94u (Nov 8, 2006)

ok made my mind up and got the antec 900


----------



## Chewy (Nov 8, 2006)

ready for some serious oc'in hummm


----------



## wtf8269 (Nov 9, 2006)

strick94u said:


> ok made my mind up and got the antec 900


Saw that case at best buy yesterday. It looks pretty badass. Be sure to take some pics once you get it put together.


----------



## strick94u (Nov 9, 2006)

Its looking nice here on the floor its hard not to stay up all night and change over but I'm off friday and will do it then. besides there may be issues with the psu on the bottom and its windowed which means neatness counts and what color to light it with


----------



## strick94u (Nov 10, 2006)

Ok the 900 is the worst case in the world for cable manegment. why put a freaking window on the side if your psu sits in a place that requires you to drag every wire in front of the window?
though my temps are nice and stable now and my hard drive have 3 inchs between them I wont be lighting this thing up anytime soon.still a good looking case pictures in a little bit


----------



## strick94u (Nov 10, 2006)

not bad looking and no freaking door to open 





 in the dark 





rats nest can be seen  





but it looks ok and breaths well


----------



## Chewy (Nov 10, 2006)

looks Hawt!


----------



## InfDamarvel (Nov 10, 2006)

I can see finger prints omg!.


----------



## pt (Nov 10, 2006)

very cool
put some cold cathodes in there


----------



## strick94u (Nov 10, 2006)

pt said:


> very cool
> put some cold cathodes in there



thinking since the rats nest will be near impossable to get rid maybe upper only


----------



## strick94u (Nov 10, 2006)

one of its cool features is a tray on top they say is for things like your digital cameras to fit mine don't look to safe up there what do you think?


----------



## mab1376 (Nov 11, 2006)

strick94u said:


> ok made my mind up and got the antec 900



its a sick case!! the only downfall, at lest in my eyes, is all the internal fans come with 4 pin connectors, also make sure you get a v2.0 because they fucked up on 1.0 and didn't leave enough room for some DVI connections.


----------



## wtf8269 (Nov 11, 2006)

You'll become obsessed with wiring more than likely. I've hacked up my case for the sake of it, and am about to pretty soon here again.

Is that an SLR? I wish I had one like that, but I use my dad's Nikon D70.

Nice choice in keyboard too, just picked up a G15 not too long ago. Love it.


----------



## strick94u (Nov 11, 2006)

wtf8269 said:


> You'll become obsessed with wiring more than likely. I've hacked up my case for the sake of it, and am about to pretty soon here again.
> 
> Is that an SLR? I wish I had one like that, but I use my dad's Nikon D70.
> 
> Nice choice in keyboard too, just picked up a G15 not too long ago. Love it.



More I look at it the more I like the industrial feel it has I may try mini spots on the cpu and the video cards and let the wires lay where they will. Every reveiw I read about this case they all say they love it but the wires are an issue. so accent the wires. and yes I love mt G15 and my G5 mouse frist mouse i'v had that wasnt too light


----------



## wtf8269 (Nov 11, 2006)

I've always noticed that if you can arrange your wires in a systematic manner than they still look fine. You don't always have to hide them.


----------



## strick94u (Nov 11, 2006)

well I organized best i could and it looks much better all I can say if you have 1 disk grive maybe two hard drives you would be ok with this case. however if you have cd rw dvd burner floppy 4 hard drives two video cards good luck this is as good as I could get it but again I like that it looks like something you would run past in UT4 or Fear heck I might go out back and shot it with my AK for effect


----------



## wtf8269 (Nov 11, 2006)

Looks great from the pictures.


----------

